
Ask HN: What am I missing about this FCC order? - nopoliticishere
Considering that almost 60% of us now use a web browser specifically owned &#x2F; designed by the world&#x27;s biggest advertising company (1) that leaks privacy even in &quot;incognito&quot; mode (2) I feel like we&#x27;re not having an intellectually honest discussion about this FCC order.<p>Google - in fact - originally opposed this framework when Obama wrote it into action (1) in the first place!<p>The new FCC Chairman - Ajit Pai - has stated he endorsed this primarily to re-level the playing field for ISPs vs Facebook &#x2F; Google &#x2F; and the less visible ad tracking &#x2F; ad profiling agencies.<p>And he&#x27;s further stated that he&#x27;s going to use this opportunity, of resetting the playing field, to create a framework that applies for EVERYTHING digital.<p>I am not going to pretend that I am optimistic that the FCC is going to build a consumer framework that we can all live with, but I am confused how Google &#x2F; FB &#x2F; etc are getting away with murder on the privacy &#x2F; profiling side, and the entire issue has been shifted to focus @ the ISP level?<p>If we&#x27;re going to fight for our privacy, Google &#x2F; Facebook should be at the top of the list to enact &quot;opt-in&quot; only profiling on, in addition to the ISPs.<p>(1) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ecfsapi.fcc.gov&#x2F;file&#x2F;100319291940&#x2F;2016-10-03%20Google%20Letter%20(WC%2016-106).pdf<p>(2) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.netmarketshare.com&#x2F;browser-market-share.aspx?qprid=0&amp;qpcustomd=0<p>(3) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Does-Google-track-what-happens-in-the-incognito-window
======
backpropaganda
I don't use Google or Facebook since I have a choice. I can use Firefox,
DuckDuckGo, and Telegram. However, I don't have a choice on the internet
itself. There is no alternative to the internet.

------
wmf
Partly because people have short memories. Google's tracking is old news but
the FCC stuff is news.

Partly people want to retain any privacy gain they can get, however small.

Some reports say that ISP, browser, and Web site privacy will be regulated by
the FTC in the future so it would be interesting to hear what their policy is
going to be.

------
amjaeger
Not an expert, but one difference I see often mentioned is the ISPs have a
monopoly. Don't like google tracking you then use DuckDuckGo. You don't have
that choice with ISPs. I'm in Worcester (second "most populous" city in NE) I
can pick Charter or Verison DSL

